

What if you could profit from your posts in Social Media? - pdmsampaio

Hi all!<p>Me and my team are working on a web player that allows people to tag their products in photos and videos they post on social media. We&#x27;re introducing a brand for the action sports market, featuring sponsored athletes that already generate thousands of views on their posts, resulting in tons of traffic for their brands&#x27; websites.<p>The idea is simple: the athlete (or a regular user) adds the products featuring in the shared content through our technology and they become available for purchase next to the photo or video within the player (it looks just like a facebook post). If you start getting lots of views on your posts, probably you&#x27;ll be contacted by one or more brands featuring with good news.<p>This is the overall picture. Now a question: as an end user, would you upload your stuff and add product tags for share on a PPC model plus a chance of getting sponsored by one of those brands, or would you need a stronger incentive?<p>Tips and Feedback are highly welcomed! :)<p>FYI: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.radlegacy.com
======
PedroCandeias
I think it needs to be very clear for the athlete what brands are on the
platform and who they're sponsoring.

Also, while I think it's cool that your platform solves a pain point (getting
sponsored) for the athlete, please don't let it look like just a bunch of
infomercials. Badly done product placement sucks for the fan.

Good luck, guys!

~~~
pdmsampaio
Pedro, thanks so much for the feedback.

Indeed! We take it under consideration very seriously. For us, the ultimate
added value for the fan is to be able to follow their idols' products through
the content they share and know exactly which product they used in that
moment. Having said that, the purchase seems almost like a perk.

